# Department structure



## karah*1976 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am looking for examples regarding the structure of a large multi-specialty facilitties coding department.

Can anyone share?


----------



## karah*1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Coding department structure*

I would greatly appreciate any input regarding the structure of a multispecialty coding department!!


----------



## dkaz1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there:

I'm employed as a per diem ambulatory surgery coder.  The HIS department for the coders known as "Data Quality Specialists" is broken down into three separate groups--Inpatient coders, ED or ER coders which also code Labor and Delivery and Obsteterics observation, and Ambulatory Surgery coders.  We all occupy the same room and work well with each other.  Each department in the facility, I surmise, has their own billing sheet for services rendered by medical providers.  

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 21, 2011)

Our Medical Information Department is under the umbrella of Fiscal Services (our VP is the CFO), but we are not under the same directorship as the billers (Revenue Cycle).  Within our Med Info Department is Professional Coding, Facility Coding, Medical Records and Transcription.  The facility coders are broken down into Inpatient and Outpatient teams, with some doing ICD-9 coding only (the charges are captured in the department, i.e. lab, rad, PT, OT) and some doing procedure coding, such as vascular, surgical, etc, where a chargemaster couldn't accurately capture the services.   There is also a team that does inpatient DRG assignment.   

Our Professional coding team does only physician coding; the team is divided into facility physician coding (for example, hospitalists, intensivists, etc.), specialty coders (such as pulmonary medicine, surgical specialties), coding educators and auditors, and coding assistants who are responsible for charge entry and administrative duties.


----------

